# Pix to Cheer/Warm Us Up



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2023)

I think I did a thread on this last January but can't find it so, how about posting pix to cheer and warm us up in this dreary, post-holiday time? Here's one:


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2023)

I love tulips.  Thanks for that, and the thread, @officerripley


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2023)

Ah!.. Thoughts of Spring..(Tulips)


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2023)

Kaila said:


> I love tulips.  Thanks for that, and the thread, @officerripley


You're welcome!


----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## TeeJay (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 7, 2023)

I truly hope this picture cheers you and gives you
hope for the coming Spring. But Winter just began
a bit more than two weeks ago. Might want to print
and hang some of these in view as a reminder
of good things yet to come.​


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 8, 2023)

Having been separated for some time,  friends Maximilian Bear and Bunny-Wan Kenobi  were bought in the same shop three years apart and are now enjoying some 'catch up' time...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Jan 8, 2023)

Capt Lightning said:


> Having been separated for some time,  friends Maximilian Bear and Bunny-Wan Kenobi  were bought in the same shop three years apart and are now enjoying some 'catch up' time...
> 
> View attachment 261197


Nice picture but bad tag placement on Max, I’d say, poor guy!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 8, 2023)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Nice picture but bad tag placement on Max, I’d say, poor guy!


No,   he's a genuine Steiff bear and Bunny also has an ear tag - it's just that he has floppy ears and you can't see it!  If you're familiar with Steiff, you'll know their motto is "Knopf im Ohr" (button in the ear).   All genuine Steiff creatures have one.  It's a badge of honour.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 8, 2023)

I love it when I see old couples together because it makes me believe that true love does exist.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## perChance (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2023)

Lovely cheerful thread officerripley ! Makes a change from all the murders, doom and gloom  posted lately


----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)

Wren said:


> Lovely cheerful thread officerripley ! Makes a change from all the murders, doom and gloom  posted lately View attachment 261268


Thank you!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## DebraMae (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## MrPants (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Wren (Monday at 12:24 AM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 3:30 AM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 3:33 AM)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/438186238759007493/


----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:22 AM)




----------



## RadishRose (Monday at 7:22 AM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:24 AM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 2:22 PM)




----------



## Bella (Monday at 2:33 PM)




----------



## RubyK (Monday at 3:07 PM)




----------



## RubyK (Monday at 3:09 PM)




----------



## RubyK (Monday at 3:10 PM)




----------



## RubyK (Monday at 3:11 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 3:21 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Monday at 4:16 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 5:10 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 5:39 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 5:41 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 5:43 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 5:59 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:46 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:47 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 6:47 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:48 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:49 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:50 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:51 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:52 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## PamfromTx (Monday at 6:59 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:05 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:21 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:34 PM)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 261518


Their flip-flops!


----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:35 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 7:40 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 7:59 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 8:01 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Monday at 8:02 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Monday at 8:51 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Tuesday at 5:06 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 10:01 AM)




----------



## officerripley (Tuesday at 11:24 AM)




----------



## timoc (Tuesday at 1:39 PM)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 261530


"Forward 6ft, left 3ft, teeny-weeny bit forward....... poop..... gotcha, Tim, it'll wash off your hat."


----------



## Lewkat (Tuesday at 1:47 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Tuesday at 4:28 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Tuesday at 6:08 PM)




----------



## Pinky (Tuesday at 6:24 PM)

My Grandpup, Abbi .. winter 2019:


----------



## Bella (Tuesday at 6:38 PM)




----------



## Gary O' (Tuesday at 6:53 PM)

Our baby great grand wearing his newly crocheted (by great gramma) Christmas stocking cap


----------



## Bella (Tuesday at 6:58 PM)

Gary O' said:


> Our baby great grand wearing his newly crocheted (by great gramma) Christmas stocking cap
> 
> View attachment 261685


What a beautiful child! Wow, strawberry ringlets, so cute!


----------



## officerripley (Tuesday at 7:09 PM)




----------



## Gary O' (Tuesday at 7:38 PM)

Bella said:


> What a beautiful child! Wow, strawberry ringlets, so cute!


And quite the brainiac at 3 yrs
When they visited last summer, he identified all the veggies in our garden and noted the peculiarities of each one.

Heh, he may get the hair color from me
....not the brain


----------



## IKE (Tuesday at 7:50 PM)

After all the years together still in love and remembering their youth.....

.


----------



## Bella (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)

IKE said:


> *After all the years together still in love and remembering their youth.....*
> 
> .View attachment 261692


..... but forgetting their clothes, lol!


----------



## officerripley (Tuesday at 7:54 PM)




----------



## Gary O' (Tuesday at 8:02 PM)

I miss my chippy bud




















I think he misses me too

Our last g'bye


----------



## Jean-Paul (Tuesday at 9:14 PM)

Paris bon nouvelle année 2023!
South American Certophylis Ornata (Pac-Man frog) large agressif predator....
500kV electric power transmission terminal
Kubrick 1975 film, Barry Lyndon,candlelight scene atcards, meeting Lady Lyndon..
December Rainbow 
your thoughts appreciated 
Enjoy!

amicalement 

Jon


----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 9:27 AM)




----------



## officerripley (Wednesday at 1:25 PM)




----------



## Disgustedman (Wednesday at 1:40 PM)

Well, you said "Warm you up"


----------



## officerripley (Wednesday at 2:50 PM)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Wednesday at 3:15 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Wednesday at 5:05 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Wednesday at 5:24 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Wednesday at 6:27 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Thursday at 9:47 AM)




----------



## Bella (Thursday at 11:42 AM)

What, no socks?! 





And this get-up, but no hat?!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Thursday at 11:51 AM)

Bella said:


> What, no socks?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second one makes me sneeze just to look at it!


----------



## officerripley (Thursday at 12:38 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Thursday at 4:36 PM)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Friday at 7:37 AM)




----------



## officerripley (Friday at 7:47 AM)




----------



## RubyK (Friday at 9:21 PM)




----------



## officerripley (Yesterday at 1:08 PM)




----------

